# fallax puer



## NewAmerica

Fletcher translated a Chinese poem (By Cui Guofu) into English titled Fallax Puer, which I don't understand and Google gives no clue.

What does it mean?

******************
*FALLAX PUER*

The golden steps, ah! I had swept so clean!
The frost I brushed away was white as snow.
He came not,To my room I entering/The curtains drew, and touched the lute`s sweet string.
To see the autumn moon were double woe!

Source:ONE HUNDRED QUATRAINS BY THE TANG POETS


----------



## Cenzontle

It is Latin.
fallax:  "deceptive, deceitful, fallacious"
puer:  "boy"


----------



## NewAmerica

Thank you.


----------



## Pietruzzo

NewAmerica said:


> Fletcher translated a Chinese poem (By Cui Guofu) into English titled Fallax Puer,


Just out of curiosity, what's the literal translation into English of the Chinese title?


----------



## PaulQ

You need to ask in the Chinese forum.


----------



## Pietruzzo

PaulQ said:


> You need to ask in the Chinese forum.


Great. Thanks. I'll do it first thing in the morning. However, the OP is a Mandarin speaker himself and it could  be of some interest for this thread to know the original souce of the "fallax puer" phrase. Provided that the OP  knows the original title and the poem has a title in the first place.


----------



## NewAmerica

The original Chinese title basically means "A girl's love song sung in Wu dialect."


----------

